

Back to Microsoft (Leaving Google) [2008] - alexgartrell
http://1-800-magic.blogspot.com/2008/06/back-to-microsoft.html

======
smallhands
What this guy problem ? I know a lot of people who will pay $5 per month to
use Gmail.

